# Alexis Vogel Before and Afters



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 22, 2008)

Has any1 ever browsed these?



I cannot believe the difference. It's almost depressing that makeup can do that lol! But it's also good to see no one wakes up looking like that.

Makeovers - Hollywood Makeup Artist, Alexis Vogel


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 22, 2008)

To be honest, alot of the after shots look cheap. Some of them even look like porn stars.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_To be honest, alot of the after shots look cheap. Some of them even look like porn stars._

 
Agreed. On most of the first ones the lighting/contrast is really blown out as well, either that or they've been shooped beyond recognition and it's hard to tell what the images really look like.

Also; if you saw what I looked like before make up... Haha. Gotta love cosmetics.


----------



## Arisone (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree with the after shots looking cheap. Also there's definitely some photoshopping/re-touching going on with some of the pics too. I know they claim there isn't any but I see softening, color enhancement and a few other things.


----------



## Ziya (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree that most of the afters were AMAZING! I felt the person could have gone a little bit more natural with some of the clients to show some variety in their talent..it was the same cat shaped dramatic eye and exaggerated lips on almost everyone! but then again its hollywood makeup right? so OTT is a bit expected


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 22, 2008)

^^I agree about the shape being the same.


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 22, 2008)

She's Pam Anderson's MA. Alexis Vogel is known for that cat eye & big lip look. 
I think the before pics they really make them look horrible so the afters look amazing. All in all, I think she's a great makeup artist if your going for the porn look. Some ppl love that look.


----------



## rimberry (Dec 22, 2008)

I remember her infomerical where she sold her makeup line. I just remember thinking all these women look like hookers. lol


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 22, 2008)

She works on Jenna Jameson too. I like her work on Jenna TBH.


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_To be honest, alot of the after shots look cheap. Some of them even look like porn stars._

 
Indeed. None of them are really natural looking.


----------



## pianohno (Dec 22, 2008)

Am I the only one who is so distracted by the background music on that page that I barely even glance at the make up? ...


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arisone* 

 
_I agree with the after shots looking cheap. Also there's definitely some photoshopping/re-touching going on with some of the pics too. I know they claim there isn't any but I see softening, color enhancement and a few other things._

 
I did a test shoot for Playboy, if you have ever been on a set like that then you know. It isn't all about fixing a photo after. Sure if you have scars they will fix them but you would be surprised to know what a skilled photographer can do with the right lighting techniques. You can make the image appear how you want to with the right set up and a soft lens. It isn't just about a soft box set up in front of the girl either. Hours of make up and lighting result in this. I think it is wonderful that Alexis has the talent to transfrom people into these voluptuous bombshells, no it isn't everyone's preference but it sures makes me happy to see these women look and feel beautiful!


BTW I am a big fan of Alexis but I also like that porn look!


----------



## user79 (Dec 22, 2008)

I personally don't like Alexis Vogel's makeup style at all, it reminds of that TV show Dallas - very dated looking. Also in the after pictures, they've had their hair professionally done and what looks like a lot of extensions, plus professional lighting, photography, photoshopping...that makes a big difference as well.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 22, 2008)

It's wayyyyy too much makeup!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pianohno* 

 
_Am I the only one who is so distracted by the background music on that page that I barely even glance at the make up? ..._

 
No, you aren't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That song....All I could think of was, 'Damn, so that's what Morris Day and the Time have been up to.'  lol


----------



## MissResha (Dec 22, 2008)

i think alexis is pretty good at what she does, but i wanna see more diversity from her. all of her after's look the same. like Cinemax sluts. and hey, i can appreciate a good slut, but damn...not everyone wants to look like they should be double-penetrated.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Dec 22, 2008)

That is the scariest stuff I've ever seen.


----------



## MelodyKat (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_No, you aren't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That song....All I could think of was, 'Damn, so that's what Morris Day and the Time have been up to.'  lol_

 
bwahahahahahahahaha! it totally sound like them.....


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 22, 2008)

It's Glamour Shots for the rich and priveledged, stop hating yall!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 22, 2008)

meh... the makeover she did is not my style, I especially dislike the lips and the face contouring she has done in these photos. But I guess she did transform them so if they're happy with it that's great.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

I think some if not most of the tranformations were amazing....


----------



## COBI (Dec 22, 2008)

I think my only comment about seeming to apply the same style to most of the subjects is that she's missing the proper contouring.  

Check out everyone with a long face, in many of them, their face looks even longer in the "after" shot.  Which would mean she's obviously not utilizing proper contour techniques but a blanket technique which may work on the majority of clients, but I've never seen anyone try to make a long face look longer.  As a well-established mua, I would expect more from her.

But, of course, it's just my two cents and my perception could certainly be off from others.


----------



## Willa (Dec 22, 2008)

Reminds me of that old tv show that was on Fox, The Swan?
It was ridiculous how they all looked the same!


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 22, 2008)

The looks are so dated! I'd never let her near my face!


----------



## astronaut (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I personally don't like Alexis Vogel's makeup style at all, it reminds of that TV show Dallas - very dated looking. Also in the after pictures, they've had their hair professionally done and what looks like a lot of extensions, plus professional lighting, photography, photoshopping...that makes a big difference as well._

 

I agree.

There doesn't seem to be any variety in her skills. Everyone ended up looking the same. And the makeup looks very dated. They would have looked hot... like a decade or two ago.


----------



## user79 (Dec 22, 2008)

omg I just went back on the site and heard the music....

ROFLTASTIC

Is she serious???? "Go down to Hollywood - and find Alexis!" LOL You've gotta be kidding me.

And why does it say these images have not been retouched? Sorry but in some images it's very obvious they've been retouched.







Yeah, totally not retouched...pffff.... Good for her for obviously being very successful with her trademark look, but I wouldn't be caught dead with that look. It looks so 90s to me...that is just my _own _opinion though.


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Holy crap did you see the before? That is NOT the same woman.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 23, 2008)

^^^ Yeah, I had the exact same reaction to that makeover as well!

It's quite astonishing how she can take some average looking lady and make her into a total sex bomb. Imagine what than must do to their self-esteem and sense of self-image. :/


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 23, 2008)

^^ i agree with u guys. I thought it was only me, but i was like damn i didn't know make up did miracles...i refuse to believe that those are even the same people in the after shots in most of them. IDK, but obviously we all look diff with makeup on, but this is drastic...too much photoshop or alexis prolly paid models for the after shots, just like she paid for that cheesy song to be made. shes makin too much money for her 90s make up style


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_^^ i agree with u guys. I thought it was only me, but i was like damn i didn't know make up did miracles...i refuse to believe that those are even the same people in the after shots in most of them. IDK, but obviously we all look diff with makeup on, but this is drastic...too much photoshop or alexis prolly paid models for the after shots, just like she paid for that cheesy song to be made. shes makin too much money for her 90s make up style_

 
She shows the transformation. Some just have that skill of creating beauty where you wouldn't see any.

The cheesey song was made for her, not bought. She is a sweetheart and people do genuinely care for this women!

Supply and demand, if people didn't want that look there are many other artists who would make them over.


----------



## amber_j (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't think all the after shots look cheap. Some of the looks are more on the neutrals side and just make the ladies look refreshed. I actually quite liked those ones.
Disclaimer: I'm not a MA so I'm not as clued up on the nuances of dated makeup


----------



## joey444 (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL...it's so funny reading all the comments because it's exactly what I was thinking!!  I was saying "Uuummm, are they SUPPOSED to look like porn stars??"  Some of the transformations are amazing but mostly because of the hair IMO...


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 23, 2008)

rofl


----------



## couturesista (Dec 23, 2008)

This was the most amzing! Do you Alexis and cash them checks girl!


----------



## Rudyru (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I think my only comment about seeming to apply the same style to most of the subjects is that she's missing the proper contouring.  

Check out everyone with a long face, in many of them, their face looks even longer in the "after" shot.  Which would mean she's obviously not utilizing proper contour techniques but a blanket technique which may work on the majority of clients, but I've never seen anyone try to make a long face look longer.  As a well-established mua, I would expect more from her.

But, of course, it's just my two cents and my perception could certainly be off from others._

 
Just a quick question, how does one shorten a long face? I know how to elongate a face, but shortening confounds me. /off topicness]

Not a fan of the porn look. But hey, not everyone is a fan of neon brightness either. -secret neon whore-


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rudyru* 

 
_Just a quick question, how does one shorten a long face? I know how to elongate a face, but shortening confounds me. /off topicness]

Not a fan of the porn look. But hey, not everyone is a fan of neon brightness either. -secret neon whore-_

 
You manipulate the chin area and the forehead area by contouring. Let's say you have a really pointy chin, you would minimize it's length by bluntly blocking it with a darker color than your skintone.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 24, 2008)

i just want to see one face that alexis vogel doesn't use half an eyeliner pencil and overdraw the lipline on.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 26, 2008)

lol i remember her informercials, too. i know they all kinda look the same and it's not exactly my taste (though I do like cat eyes every now and than), i guess what's most important is that her clients are happy.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 26, 2008)

The name Alexis Vogel always makes me shudder.  I don't think she's anything spectacular.  Her makeup style looks the same on everybody, it's not very original.  I'd really love to see her step outside the box, because the heavily lined cat eye with overlined lips doesn't work on everybody.  For example, some of those brides look really whorish.  I wouldn't want my makeup caked on for my wedding, I'd want to look radiant and fresh, not weighed down by foundation.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 27, 2008)

my bum they havent been retouched...the lighting is well dodgy on the after shots and whoever did their hair needs to put the hairspray and back combing to rest.

im not a fan of the porn look either


----------



## Miss. Herzeleid (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_To be honest, alot of the after shots look cheap. Some of them even look like porn stars._

 

My thought exactly. Lol.


----------



## Pythia (Dec 27, 2008)

To be honest, I think it's mainly the hair that is making the porn star-esque looks.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 28, 2008)

i agree they look like 80's-early 90's porn stars 4 sure. 

i guess what amazed me is how makeup can make u go from looking like a washed-up housewife to a slutty sex bomb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 28, 2008)

is it just me that thinks some of their eyes look wonky, like almost cross eyed!


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 1, 2009)

The before shots were badly lit causing shadows under the eyes and around the mouth.  The after shots all look like variations of Pamela Anderson.  Each person was not looked at as an individual, they were made into Pam Anderson.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 12, 2009)

Go down to Holllllllllllllyyyyyyywooooooooooooooooood... ALEXIS!

Heyyy now they are all ready to be on Rock of Love.


----------



## .Ice (Jan 15, 2009)

as everyone else said, this one makeover made me scream "WHOA"


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 15, 2009)

lol 

i love how shes wearing the veil in both photos. it's almost like they knew they would have to keep 1 thing the same or no one would believe it was her!


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 16, 2009)

good loooord the lighting in the after shots is driving me crazy!! half of these women's noses just magically disappear!!


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 16, 2009)

BARBARA WALTERS!!! and no photoshop? isn't that diffuse glow?


----------



## Meisje (Jan 18, 2009)

Lighting played a part but those shots are grossly retouched. I'm a graphic designer and I do some photo retouching. Don't get me started on the bride and how much of her distinguishing facial features have been erased by the clone stamp.

The befores are purposely made to look as dowdy as possible, so half the transformation is just lighting and Photoshop. And it's all really heavy-handed. Not to my taste.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 23, 2009)

Speaking of Alexis, I think I just saw her on an TV ad for Alli the weight loss pill.


----------



## lelaelena (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh my lord. Well why would anyone be surprised, she does the makeup for like half teh Playboy covers and Pamela and Jenna.

That is her niche. Check out the rest of her site, her idea of haute couture is ridiculous.

When I first read Kevyn Aucoin's books back in the day (I was 13) I LOVED that whole ultra contoured thing. My face too is completely plain and boring until I get out the bronzers and highlighters. Alexis's style is just like Kevyn's except the porn factor is turned up 10000 degrees and the artistry is taken out. After all, would guys looking at Playboy be interested in interesting color gradations and the kinds of things in MAC campaigns. No, they want to see smooth skin pouty lips and sex kitten eyes. And a man's ability to pick up on subtleness is not exactly strong.

I used to do a lighter version of that pretty much all the way through high school, not quite as porn, but about halfway there. Guys would always remark what a natural beuaty I was and I'd constantly be laughing and explaining to them that I literally spend a half hour just on my makeup each morning.

It's just one of those things, they think there's a class of woman that literally rolls out of bed looking like that.

ahhh....


----------



## User49 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that! I always love to see the tranformation of make up. I do agree that most of the afters the girls look very cheap and sort of like porn stars, but you have to agree that the people look totally different!! Which is kind of insane! I mean some of those ladys I just wouldn't no what to do with. I know that sounds insensative but he does of talent. It would have been nice to see lighter lip colours and less black eye make up on all of them. A lot of the brides look really pretty. I always thought the make over before and afters in Kevyn Aucoins books also look amazing.


----------



## zzoester (Jan 25, 2009)

There are one or two examples on there that actually look good, IMO. They are the more natural looks...


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 15, 2009)

wow those makeovers are crazy! they look like totally diff people. i bet they coulnt even keep up their new look at home by themselves.


----------



## Frosting (Apr 15, 2009)

I think the lady at the very top, the first one after the quote, looks much younger and prettier in the before picture.


----------

